# Market for De-Populated Motherboards? & The Franken-Scraper!



## Ocean (May 28, 2011)

I have been given a home made hydraulic franken-machine that will forcibly scrape off the populace of a motherboard.

I am picking it up today.

I have not decided completely yet whether to use it or not.

IS there a market for de-populated motherboards?
And if so, what are you seeing for price per pound values?

Here are some pics for your pleasure.


----------



## Ocean (May 28, 2011)

Sorry for the sideways pics.


----------



## seawolf (May 28, 2011)

In my research for board buyers I have found a few that will buy depopulated boards (Green Boards) but the prices are low and the shipping is yours to pay. After cherry picking the items you want the other components might be sellable also. Pics to send to the prospective buyer is a must.
Mark


----------



## Anonymous (May 28, 2011)

Ocean, that guys brother in law made this?!?! That is too cool! So now that brings me to another question,does he process?Or was this used for another purpose?If he does,then maybe you need to get together and utilize his expertise and skills.
As far as selling the de-populated boards,we have a member that sold a bunch to Republic in miami for $.85 /lb a while back before the price was as high as it is now.
Give me a call if you come here today,Mary and I will take you guys out for dinner.


----------



## patnor1011 (May 28, 2011)

I would think that there will be significant difference between depopulated (.85$/pound) and scraped boards. It depend if it removes or slice off surface of MB.


----------



## Ocean (May 31, 2011)

It looks like it just scrapes (or cuts) the populace from the surface instead of removing a layer from the board.


----------



## Ocean (May 31, 2011)

mic said:


> Ocean, that guys brother in law made this?!?! That is too cool! So now that brings me to another question,does he process?Or was this used for another purpose?If he does,then maybe you need to get together and utilize his expertise and skills.
> As far as selling the de-populated boards,we have a member that sold a bunch to Republic in miami for $.85 /lb a while back before the price was as high as it is now.
> Give me a call if you come here today,Mary and I will take you guys out for dinner.



Hey Mic,

This is the same guy that gathered that large batch of items I sold last week. the B-I-L died and left 4 warehouses full of stuff, including 3,000 lbs of boards, and buckets of pins, fingers, etc... I got just the tail end of it.. 

We ended up going North of you to Ormond Beach. Straight shot for us.

I will catch you this summer for sure. I surf at Jetty Park at Cape Canaveral when the hurricane waves get huge!

Thanks,
Ocean


----------



## Anonymous (May 31, 2011)

Ocean said:


> We ended up going North of you to Ormond Beach. Straight shot for us.
> 
> I will catch you this summer for sure. I surf at Jetty Park at Cape Canaveral when the hurricane waves get huge!
> 
> ...


Sounds like we'll have a blast together.


----------



## Ocean (Jun 2, 2011)

We are going to attempt to use the FS on power and TV boards.

We cannot afford a fully automated grinding and sorting system, so we have the idea to use this machine to remove the population from power, monitor, and tv boards.

Tests will probably occur next week.

We will keep you updated!


----------



## necromancer (Jun 2, 2011)

i am getting $0.80 for a pound for stripped motherboards here in canada, for motherbords that are not stripped i am getting $4.50 a pound thats with the battries, chips, ram & any type of heatsink removed

(raw processed)


----------



## Ocean (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello Lover of the Dead, :shock: 

I am talking about using the Franken-Scraper for other types of boards that do not have similar values as the computer boards you are selling. I am also selling off my computer boards like you are.

My idea is to use the machine to de-populate the lower end Power and TV/Monitor boards in order to more easily seperate and sell the components soldered to the surface. 8)


----------



## Geo (Jun 4, 2011)

theres not a big demand for electronic scrap here in N. ala. most scrap yards and recyclers wont even buy cumputer boards for any price.ive been spreading the word that ill buy whole computers for $5.00 as long as it has the cpu and HD,i usually get several per day.and have been buying MB's for a dollar a pound, well actually ive been buying all the computer boards for a dollar a pound.i figure that with copper prices as high as it is i cant go wrong if i can make my money back on just the copper.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 4, 2011)

Geo said:


> theres not a big demand for electronic scrap here in N. ala. most scrap yards and recyclers wont even buy cumputer boards for any price.ive been spreading the word that ill buy whole computers for $5.00 as long as it has the cpu and HD,i usually get several per day.and have been buying MB's for a dollar a pound, well actually ive been buying all the computer boards for a dollar a pound.i figure that with copper prices as high as it is i cant go wrong if i can make my money back on just the copper.



You are paying a little too much for the whole computers.


----------



## darshevo (Jul 18, 2011)

Did you ever get this bad boy up and running?

-Lance


----------



## Ocean (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey Lance,

No, not yet. We have been very busy with other projects, and haven't put any time into it. :|


----------



## necromancer (Jul 18, 2011)

Ocean said:


> Hey Lance,
> 
> No, not yet. We have been very busy with other projects, and haven't put any time into it. :|






I am talking about using the Franken-Scraper for other types of boards that do not have similar values as the computer boards you are selling. I am also selling off my computer boards like you are.

My idea is to use the machine to de-populate the lower end Power and TV/Monitor boards in order to more easily seperate and sell the components soldered to the surface.


----------



## Geer-Scrapper (Jan 27, 2016)

Hello,
I know this thread is very old but did this Franken-Scraper ever work?


----------

